# The girls hanging out on the back porch!



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Got to love the crisp winter days! Here are my girls hanging out on the back porch. They keep knocking on the door window like "let me in!!"


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Seashell, Chicky, Fluffy and Clucky.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Cute, love the names too.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Cute, love the names too.


Thanks! My four year old niece named them.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They wanna be house birds lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute pics! Your girls are adorable!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

They are checking out the Big Girl Coop!!


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Cute pics! Your girls are adorable!


Thanks!! I'm quite partial to them!


----------

